# Sticky  A breeder............



## Saynamore

This is for peeps out there that dont realise what we go through...........

*A Breeder (with a Capital B) is:-*

One who thirsts for knowledge and Never really knows it all,

One who sacrifices personal interests, finances, time, friendships, fancy furniture, and deep pile carpet!

One who gives up the dreams of a long luxurious cruise in favour of turning that all important show into this years "vacation".

One who goes without sleep (but never without coffee!) in hours spent planning a breeding or watching anxiously over the birth process, and afterwards over every little sneeze wiggle or cry.

One who skips dinner parties because that litter is due or the babies have to be fed at eight.

One who disregards birth fluids and puts mouth to mouth to save a gasping newborn, literally blowing life into a tiny, helpless creature that may be the culmination of a lifetime of dreams?

One whos lap is a marvellous place where generations of proud and noble champions once snoozed

One whose hands are strong and firm and often soiled, but ever so gentle and sensitive to the thrust of kittens wet nose.

One whos back and knees are usually arthritic from stooping, bending, and sitting in the birthing box, but are strong enough to enable the breeder to show the next choice kitten to a Grand Championship.

One whose shoulders are stooped and often heaped with abuse from competitors, but they're wide enough to support the weight of a thousand defeats and frustrations.

One whose arms are always able to wield a mop, supports an armful of kittens, or lends a helping hand to a newcomer.

One whos ears are wondrous things, sometimes red (from being talked about) or strangely shaped (from being pressed against a phone receiver), often deaf to criticism, yet always fine-tuned to the whimper of a sick kitten.

One whose eyes are blurred from pedigree research and sometimes blind to her own cats faults, but they are ever so keen to the competitions faults and are always searching for the perfect specimen.

One whos brain is foggy on faces, but it can recall pedigrees faster than an IBM computer. It's so full of knowledge that sometimes it blows a fuse: it catalogues thousands of good bones, fine ears, and perfect heads....and buries in the soul the failures and the ones that didn't turnout.

One whose heart is often broken, but it beats strongly with hope everlasting. And it's always in the right place!

Oh, yes, there are breeders, and then, there are Breeders!!


----------

